# Is blood wine a myth???



## Draedan

Anyone out there know of a genuine recipe for bovine blood wine, please don't think because Im a Brit I've gone all native on the local mead or anything. We the peat-bog brewers are trying to settle a long standing discussion !!!

Many thanks


----------



## Tom

myth..


----------



## Draedan

Many thanks

I will get cracking on the possibilities of mushroom wine now......


----------



## Runningwolf

This is the closest to Mushroom Wine I could find..


Mushrooms Sautéed In Wine
Serves Four

1 lb. mushrooms sliced (any variety or combination)
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/3 cup dry red wine
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
Salt and pepper to taste

In a pan, melt butter over medium high heat. Add mushrooms and sauté until browned and soft. Add wine and continue to stir for 5 minutes. Sprinkle lemon juice and parsley over mushrooms and toss. Add salt and pepper to taste. Serve immediately. 

A variation on the traditional mushrooms sautéed in wine is a recipe that also includes beef stock and shallots. The result is a tremendously rich blend of flavors that is the perfect addition for even the finest of steaks


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> myth..



*Tom, do your research!*

*Bloodwine*
Bloodwine (tlhIngan Hol: 'Iw HIq) is a popular alcoholic beverage among the Klingons, best served warm. As with many Klingon foods and beverages, it is not for the faint of heart. Bloodwine is known to be highly intoxicating, to the point that most non-Klingons are scarcely capable of tolerating it; it is twice as potent as whiskey. (VOY: "The Killing Game, Part II") The first Human known to consume the beverage was Jonathan Archer, while he awaited the verdict of his trial on Narendra III. (ENT: "Judgment") 

Klingon captains and generals were fond of carrying several barrels of their favorite vintages to celebrate victories. Martok considered the vintage of 2309 to be the finest. (DS9: "Treachery, Faith and the Great River", "Once More Unto the Breach", "When It Rains...", "What You Leave Behind"). Worf liked his bloodwine very young and very sweet. (DS9: "Change of Heart") 

Constable Odo found it a pity that bloodwine had no bubbles


----------



## Truebrew

Anyone know a Klingon willing to share???


----------



## closetwine

LOL! I don't know any Klingon's off the top of my head.

I read/heard somewhere that bovine blood wine was actually the blood mixed into an already made wine... Don't remember where I saw that though....


----------



## Sirs

sounds about right other than I know Dan was right on the klingon blood wine but think about it people have mixed blood with all kinds of things for special rituals and such. not to mention it is probly drank in countries that still drink blood as I know there are still a few far and between


----------



## ibglowin

Red Shirted Trekkie!


----------



## Celestyal

Runningwolf said:


> *Tom, do your research!*
> 
> *Bloodwine*
> Bloodwine (tlhIngan Hol: 'Iw HIq) is a popular alcoholic beverage among the Klingons, best served warm. As with many Klingon foods and beverages, it is not for the faint of heart. Bloodwine is known to be highly intoxicating, to the point that most non-Klingons are scarcely capable of tolerating it; it is twice as potent as whiskey. (VOY: "The Killing Game, Part II") The first Human known to consume the beverage was Jonathan Archer, while he awaited the verdict of his trial on Narendra III. (ENT: "Judgment")
> 
> Klingon captains and generals were fond of carrying several barrels of their favorite vintages to celebrate victories. Martok considered the vintage of 2309 to be the finest. (DS9: "Treachery, Faith and the Great River", "Once More Unto the Breach", "When It Rains...", "What You Leave Behind"). Worf liked his bloodwine very young and very sweet. (DS9: "Change of Heart")
> 
> Constable Odo found it a pity that bloodwine had no bubbles



Best. Answer. Ever!


----------



## JohnT

NOT A MYTH! 

There is a Hungarian wine called "Bull's Blood" (or Bikovar, in Hungarian). 

That's the good news, 

The bad news is that it, in no way, contains any blood. It is just a very dark, very rich, very full bodied wine. (oh yes, and it is made from grapes).

johnT.


----------

